# buying help



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

:help: I need some opinions please. I'm new here, but not new to woodworking. My first router was a Sears fixed speed, and after nearly 35 yrs, I'm surprised it still runs. I have a newer Sears variable speed, but I didn't give much thought when I bought it, as it was still only a 1/4" collet. After discovering that my options were severely limited when I wanted to make some raised panel doors, I picked up a Milwaukee 5625. I realized that it was going to be heavy, but the price was too good to pass up. 
I've done some template routing before, but I'm going to try some signs, and find that a fixed base router works, but is hard on templates. So I'm looking for a plunge router. I don't know how important the soft start and variable speed feature is. Did I mention that the Milwaukee is, well, nice? I can pick up a new Milwaukee 5615-24 kit for $120, a used Porter Cable kit with the 690 motor asking $100, or the Sears 17453 that people here seem to like for just over $100. I have numerous Craftsman tools, and feel that they are a good value for the money. Most of my tools are older, so maybe the quality has slipped over the years, I don't know. 
Sorry for the long winded question, but how about some advice? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

Get the most for your buck,,I would suggest the 17453,I'm a big fan of that one 

=====



routafinger said:


> :help: I need some opinions please. I'm new here, but not new to woodworking. My first router was a Sears fixed speed, and after nearly 35 yrs, I'm surprised it still runs. I have a newer Sears variable speed, but I didn't give much thought when I bought it, as it was still only a 1/4" collet. After discovering that my options were severely limited when I wanted to make some raised panel doors, I picked up a Milwaukee 5625. I realized that it was going to be heavy, but the price was too good to pass up.
> I've done some template routing before, but I'm going to try some signs, and find that a fixed base router works, but is hard on templates. So I'm looking for a plunge router. I don't know how important the soft start and variable speed feature is. Did I mention that the Milwaukee is, well, nice? I can pick up a new Milwaukee 5615-24 kit for $120, a used Porter Cable kit with the 690 motor asking $100, or the Sears 17453 that people here seem to like for just over $100. I have numerous Craftsman tools, and feel that they are a good value for the money. Most of my tools are older, so maybe the quality has slipped over the years, I don't know.
> Sorry for the long winded question, but how about some advice? Thanks


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

BJ, don't you mean the 17543 dual base kit???


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> BJ, don't you mean the 17543 dual base kit???


:yes4: My fault. I typo'd the Craftsman number. So the soft start and variable speed is that important? A Milwaukee without those features is about the same price.


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

BigJimAK said:


> BJ, don't you mean the 17543 dual base kit???



Can I hijack my own thread? BigJimAK, I see Alaska in your info. I was born in Seward, and moved to WI in 1957. I missed the big one. Closest I got to going back was Seattle while in the Navy. Brr!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

Right on the Combo kit 

======



BigJimAK said:


> BJ, don't you mean the 17543 dual base kit???


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

routafinger said:


> Can I hijack my own thread? BigJimAK, I see Alaska in your info. I was born in Seward, and moved to WI in 1957. I missed the big one. Closest I got to going back was Seattle while in the Navy. Brr!


It's not too bad today. At 7am it was 32F... it's supposed to hit 35 or so today. I talked with someone in Tulsa this AM and it was 16 with a high of 23.

I rocked through the big earthquake. We were living on top of (yes, on top of) a plant that produced Liquid Oxygen, Liquid Nitrogen, Liquid CO2 and Acetylene and everything was running at the time of the quake. It's quite a beer-drinking story. <g>


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

So the consensus is, of the 3 I listed, the 17543 seems like the best deal? Does that alone make it the best choice? Anybody know who makes that particular router for Sears? Thanks again.


----------



## jmg1017 (Apr 9, 2009)

If you like Craftsman take a look at this package

http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00928084000P

Got mine on sale for $179.00


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

I was hoping that I'd get more opinions on my questions, but let me update my thoughts. 
I'm getting ready to "take the plunge", pun intended! I like the Craftsman17543, on sale today for $110. It seems like a good value, but doesn't come with a hard carrying case. And I haven't been able to determine who makes it for them, but would be curious to know. Another choice is the Bosch 1617 EVSPK for about $200, and the Milwaukee 5616-24 also about $200. 
I'm leaning towards the Milwaukee, but for no one particular reason. The ratings are the same as the Bosch, and they seem almost identical in features. I've read that the Milwaukee starts up quicker than others. 
I've noticed that Milwaukee is not a very popular router on this forum, but don't know why that is. Any more opinions? Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Frank

I do like the Craftsman But I can't tell you who makes them for Sears,I'm not a big fan of the Bosch, it's bit high in price for what you get in the box, by the way you do get a hard case with the Craftsman routers (both of the new models) ,I'm not a real big fan of the Milwaukee, I call it the coffee pot of routers  because it looks like one. 

It's your money but you get more bang for your buck with the Craftsman, I guess I should say have 6 of them now and I was a big fan of the PC for a very long time..


======


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Hello there Frank..

I guess I'll speak up for the Milwaukee's.. I've a 5625, their biggest offering mounted in a table. Been runnin it for a few months now and other than a few initial issues (mostly self inflected) I have no complaints. Solid, quiet and plenty of power. I can't speak for the smaller units, but if mine is any indication of the Milwaukee line, I'll give em a big thumbs up.

bill


----------



## routafinger (Dec 30, 2009)

TwoSkies57 said:


> Hello there Frank..
> 
> I guess I'll speak up for the Milwaukee's.. I've a 5625, their biggest offering mounted in a table. Been runnin it for a few months now and other than a few initial issues (mostly self inflected) I have no complaints. Solid, quiet and plenty of power. I can't speak for the smaller units, but if mine is any indication of the Milwaukee line, I'll give em a big thumbs up.
> 
> bill


I have the same one. I picked it up nearly new used for $75 off of Craigslist almost 2 years ago; it included a 1/2" straight bit. I had to have it. I haven't used it much until today for a cabinet doors w/raised panels project. It's a pretty impressive router. I'm questioning whether anybody is using the smaller 5616-24 combo router, and how they like it. The Craftsman 17543 sounds like the deal to beat though. I don't know if it's worth the extra $100 to get the Milwaukee nameplate. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

hi Frank,

i have a craftsman combo and highly recommend it!

i also have bosch and pc.

i do like the bosch, but prefer the craftsman.
the pc works great, but feels like it weighs 809 pounds and is tough to adjust.

the one thing i have found with routers handheld or in tables, heavy routers i hate!


----------



## dustmaker (May 18, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Frank
> 
> Get the most for your buck,,I would suggest the 17453,I'm a big fan of that one
> 
> =====


I also have the Craftsman 17543 and love it. It is the one I use in my router table.


----------



## Kavoom (Mar 27, 2010)

I see no one has posted for awhile, but in doing my research and ending up looking hard at the 17453 and seeing favorable reviews by many I may pull the trigger soon. First I need to work on my table saw skills. Quit tempting me with that other Craftsman unit. Just stop it. 

Regarding who makes this unit. I did see a couple of things out there that noted a distinct resemblence to a Porter Cable unit (Porter-Cable 890 series). This was on ConsumerSearch.com that rates pretty much everything and does meta reviews (review of the reviews) of products. It rates this unit as best budget available. Oh, I see someone on these forums noted the porter cable connection. I saw it somewhere else also.


----------



## rain (Dec 29, 2009)

Frank.

I have spent thirty-two years buying a LOT of tools. Mostly Snap-On for my
working trade (so you've guessed correctly that I have remained broke), but
as far as woodworking goes, Milwaukee is my mainstay. You will hear from
various users that their customer support and quality levels are a pale shadow
of previous years, but I have outstanding good use from my stuff. With the
fairly wide selection of Milwaukee's that I own, never once have I had even to
replace brushes and I believe it comes down to fitness of purpose and not
forcing a tool into it's work. The 5625 is a beauty, it loves oak and maple,
it's smooth and strong. But the day wouldn't dawn that, after it's use for
the day, I failed to remove it from the table and blow it clean with dry compressed
air. When a bit is removed, the shaft and collect get cleaned and lightly coated
with TriFlow.
I would own the 5616-24 right now if I did not already have three routers. With
all due respect for the durability of other brands, this would be my comfort level.
My second choice would be a Freud FT3000VCE, which ensures the horsepower
but adds the plunge.


----------



## DerekO (Jan 20, 2010)

What is TriFlow?


----------



## rain (Dec 29, 2009)

DerekO said:


> What is TriFlow?


Hi, Derek.

TriFlow is made by Krylon Industrial. You might recognize the Krylon name
from spray cans of paint and other higher-end coatings. It contains the best
compounds I have come across for non-sticky, non-buildup, non-gummy
tool lubrication. Used for metal, wood, plastic and rubber. Doesn't try to
dissolve synthetics, and works over a very wide temperature range.
I have very little respect for WD40, because that product, by it's very
name, is aimed at Water Displacement, and never have I observed a 
long-term lubricating value to it.
TriFlow is not cheap to buy, but it's quite durable and I get months from
a spray can. A quick shot drives it well into the tight areas, and because
I have pre-blown the part with air, it lightly coats all the moving components.
I have perfectly smooth drill chucks, ratcheting wrenches, adjustable wrenches
etc., because I use it regularly.
If you're a gun owner, you might have come across Hoppe's No. 9 Nitro Powder
Solvent, which smells somewhat similar, and is designed for cleaning gun and
other precise mechanisms. TriFlow instead acts as the cleaner and the oiler.
I'm sure other folk have their own favorites, I have been through a bazillion
crappy products in my years as a HD Mechanic. This stuff is my favorite.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

*Which Tri-Flow Product?*

Which one are you recommending?


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

rain said:


> Hi, Derek.
> 
> I have very little respect for WD40, because that product, by it's very
> name, is aimed at Water Displacement, and never have I observed a
> long-term lubricating value to it.


WD40 was never intended as a lubricant. In fact, it isn't! It was developed for exactly what it says... Water Displacement.


----------

